# Fridge Broken



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> I have a Kenmore side-by-side fridge/freezer. Model 596.51673100.


Yupper, an Amana built Kenmore.



> The other day I noticed that the light in the water/ice dispenser was out, so I removed it


Was the bulb bad?



> I went home, installed the new bulb and heard a very loud POP! I cursed, removed the new bulb, installed a second bulb, and it didn't work, neither do any of the LEDs on the control board. Pressing in the dispense "button" for water/ice turns the auger in the ice box, but does not open the door for the ice to leave. I cannot select any buttons for "Cube," "Crush," "Water," etc to change the function and none of the LEDs work. I took the area apart and see that there isn't much there. Couldn't find a fuse.


No fuse.
Very possible something happened to the board and it went good-bye when the new light was installed.
We would normally check the wire harness ( in the hinge ) to make sure none of the wires have worn, cut or broken. Normally would check the dispensor door solenoid and switches to make sure they are not shorted/binding/burnt causing the board to fail before replacing the board.



> The OE part is 12559201. I'm bit leary to spend $75 on a replacement board to find out that it isn't right


The manufacturer has replaced part number 12559201 with this item, part number 67003622.
I find that part a bit more than $75.00
















Board, dispenser control, 5 button



> Should I be able to get this repair covered by either the manufacturor or the bulb company even though it is out of warranty, or am I just SOL?


JMO - SOL

jeff.


----------



## dmprantz (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Jeff....Kinda. Thank you for the response, even though it's not quite what I wanted to hear. filament in the bulb was broken. I had no reason to suspect that anything bad would happen by replacing it. I will check the locations you mention for wear and attempt to prevent a short killing a second board. Any pins in the board's wire harness you can tell me about checking with a vo metre to check for a short? I see no visible damage, no blown transisters or whatever on the controller.

As for the part number, that does lead me to a second question. I couldn't find this part on Marcone, but I didn't try super hard. When I searched on Sears PartsDirect, I was told that 67003622 is a replacement, as you mention, and that part retails for $121. They also list 67003001 as a replacement, which is $75. In my experience, if I order a part based on that information and it is not truly a replacement, it will be returned. Regardless, is there any reason to think that 67003001 is not a valid replacement? If I have to get 67003622 or pay for a tech, I will likely forgo the repair and either deal with it or replace the unit...staying away from Amana for a long time. I know that they all build the same stuff, and it may be "hard" to fault them for a 6+ year unit failing, but it's equally hard for me to stomach that failure occuring because I changed a light bulb.

Any other thoughts or advice?

dmp


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> filament in the bulb was broken. I had no reason to suspect that anything bad would happen by replacing it.


Just one of those things 



> Any pins in the board's wire harness you can tell me about checking with a vo metre to check for a short?


No diagram online to see, one comes with the refrigerator. Would more of a visual check.



> I was told that 67003622 is a replacement, as you mention, and that part retails for $121. They also list 67003001 as a replacement, which is $75.


The manufacturer has replaced part number 67003001 with this item, part number 67003622.
*If* they still have one of the cheaper ones, hope you get it 

jeff.


----------

